# Is this illegal baiting



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see a lot of talk lately about baiting and feeding deer. So when they come up on this landowners deck and steal bread would he get pinched?


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

not if u are in north dakota u can bait deer exept on public land. nice though u could get that deer right from ur window :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I would say the deer is stealing so you can shoot him if he is that close


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My father in laws back yard looks like a petting zoo these days. It looks like there have been cattle back there. It is unreal how close they bed to the house these days!!!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

They adapt so fast, and even faster in winters like this.

If you'd get in trouble for that then people better watch out that feed the birds. The deer have been terrorizing peoples bird feeders like crazy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A guy could damn near rope it and saddle break it.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

nice lookin' golden retriever you got there...what's it weigh, about 80 lbs?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

There will be a provision in the new law that says when they come within 3 feet of a gas grill all's fair!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The funny thing is that deck is ten feet off the ground. He had to go up a narrow stairway.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hehehe whats going to stop me from throwing some corn on the ground on somebodies land just to set them up? We should be able to get about anybody we want with this law. :lol:

It will be a judicial nightmare.... uke:

Ain't other states just no hunting over bait?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

In WI you can have 5 gallon bucket per 40 acres.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> The funny thing is that deck is ten feet off the ground. He had to go up a narrow stairway.


Wow..Thats a heck of a tall bird feeder and the snow is 10 feet deep there?? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That is where his bird feeder hangs, but I think the snow is just a symptom of him not keeping up with it on his deck.  I know he gets a lot of humming-birds (in the summer that is) at feeders hanging off that rail.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know if it is or not but if you yell "Look out it is comming right at us!" you can shoot it. lol

When Bruce Banner gets mad, he turns into the Hulk. When the Hulk gets mad, he turns into Chuck Norris.


----------

